# [SOLVED] My PC cannot go past bios



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello, 

I have come to recently discover that my custom pc which is about 3-4 years old now cannot go past bios after trying to install a new OS (ubuntu). I press the power button and I am greeted by my motherboard


Asus K8U-x motherboard

I am able to press the key in order to enter bios setup however it does not go through to setup instead it reads:

AMIBIOS(C) 2005 American Megatrends, Inc.
ASUS K8U-x ACPI BIOS Revision 0703
CPU : AMD Semprom(tm) Processor 3000+
Speed: 1.81GHz
DRAM Clocking: 400 Mhz

Entering SETUP.....
Press F8 for BBS POPUP
Checking NVRAM Initializing USB Controllers ... Done.
512MB OK

Auto-Detecting Pri Master..IDE Hard Disk
Auto-Detecting Sec Master..ATAPI CD-ROM
Pri Master: Maxtor 6L10P0 BAJ41G20
Ultra DMA Mode-6, S.M.A.R.T.. Capable and Status OK

I am simply lost as to what I should do. Please talk to me as if I know nothing about computers since I am new to custom PC's and building them. Until I can order Windows 7 I am trying to use Ubuntu as my OS.

Please help!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.
Did you download Ubuntu from their site?
Are you certain you got a good burn of the downloaded ISO file?
Is the Ubuntu disc removed from the optical drive?
Did Ubuntu install? 
Have you tried booting from the Ubuntu disc and reinstalling it?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Ok.

1. There's not a custom built brand name since my friend built it for me.

2. I cannot truly list my specs since I am unable to look them up. 
I know that it has an Radeon graphics card, 4 GB of Corsair Ram and a AMD processor and an Asus motherboard. ( I don't know the specifics.)

3. I downloaded it from them directly, burnt at 2x speed onto a 4.7 GB DVD-R

4. Now that I remember it was actually 10.10 that I installed. Yes it was fine, however upon rebooting it did not go past bios. I attempted deleting my partions and starting fresh. Is this why?

5. The PSU is an Turbolink Switching Power Supply (I was on a budget).

6. I am certain it's a good burn since i have used it on this laptop and is fine.

7. I have tried reinstalling it however it does not go past bios so I cannot boot from the disk. As i said, i cannot even truly get into bios settings.

Sorry I don't know much about it it's been a long time since i've used it. I'm considering upgrading some parts so would that fix it if I just replaced the motherboard/processor/HDD?

Edit
-----
It was used in the past and was a solid machine it's just been recently where it's failed on me.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I also have been trying some (I admit) torrented versions of 7 may this have been the reason?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Do the cap/num lock lights on the key board work?
USB or PS/2 style keyboard?
Repeatedly Tab the DEL key on boot see if you can enter the bios.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*



Fungasaurus said:


> I also have been trying some (I admit) torrented versions of 7 may this have been the reason?


Not the reason but leave them alone most are filled with back doors and or spyware.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*



wrench97 said:


> Do the cap/num lock lights on the key board work?
> USB or PS/2 style keyboard?
> Repeatedly Tab the DEL key on boot see if you can enter the bios.


I have access to both keyboards. The USB one only works usually now if I boot with the PS/2 keyboard then restart with the USB one. I have tried pressing DEL and the part I mention in the first post of this thread is all I'm getting.

It's telling me it's loading Bios Setup but doesn't? Thankfully I didn't have any account details saved in my browser. Partly because the wireless isn't set up that I was planning on doing.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I'll try in the morning (about 10am GMT +1 -London) with the keys since i'm late night internet browsing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Try disconnecting the hard drive power and data cables using the PS/2 board see if you can enter the bios.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Sorry could you say that in more of layman language. I'm not too conifdent/knowledgeable in the internals of a PC. Is there a diagram or something for noobs like me?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I see a white plastic bit with cables and a black one from the HDD is this it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

The power and data cables will look like this


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

You sir, are amazing I'll try in a couple of hours.


----------



## PcTestCard.com (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*



Fungasaurus said:


> Entering SETUP.....
> Press F8 for BBS POPUP
> Checking NVRAM Initializing USB Controllers ... Done.
> 512MB OK
> ...


We recently got a PC with similar problem.

We changed the Mobo chipset and correct the problem.
no idea if your got exactly the same problem.

I would you reset the Bios default and reseat the VGA, RAM, HDD data cable, PSU, CPU...etc.

Hope this helps!
Bill
Tech Manager


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Awesome!

Now it's come to 'Reboot and Select Boot device
or insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press a key.'

What should i do now?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I can also enter Bios Setup!!


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

What Shall i do now?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*



wrench97 said:


> Do the cap/num lock lights on the key board work?
> USB or PS/2 style keyboard?
> Repeatedly Tab the DEL key on boot see if you can enter the bios.


I tried these buttons, they work fine. There's a little bit of lag but it does come up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

See if you can get it to boot to the Windows disk.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I dont have the actual win 7 copy yet, shall I just wait or try Ubuntu 11.04 (there's no OS on the system at all)


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Well i've tried the ubuntu disc all seems well, shall i reconnect my HDD when it's asking where to install?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

It basically works fine now however I don't have a HDD connected so it fails, as in it boots up as it did before however since there's no HDD connected I can't install it shall i just plug it back in?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Best to wipe the hard disk first, D/L Active Kill Disk (Bootable ISO Image of [email protected] KillDisk to burn CD) burn to a cd with a free program like Imgburn , set the Boot order in the bios to boot from the CD first, put the CD in the drive, shut down and restart, it should boot from the CD, do not plug the hard drive in while the PC is on.
After wiping go ahead and install the OS of your choice.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

cheers dude, i'll get right on it


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

im gonna have to plug the hdd first though right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Set the bios to boot from the CD drive, insert the disk in the drive, then shut down hook up the drive and boot to the CD.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*



wrench97 said:


> Set the bios to boot from the CD drive, insert the disk in the drive, then shut down hook up the drive and boot to the CD.


Now it doesn't boot anything I did what you said completely


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

even though it should be the default boot option


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

But with out the hard drive hooked up it will boot from the CD drive without issue correct?

The last time I saw that the hard drive had failed and was hanging the boot on the detection process. Does the hard drive activity light continuously blink when it hangs?


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

It boots from the disc no problems whatsoever.

It flashes a couple of times then stops lighting up at all.


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Lemme guess I need to purchase a new hard drive?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

I'm pretty sure, most likely since the installation is very hard drive intense(just means a lot of read/write activity) the drive decided it was time to retire


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

In other words, yes. DAMNIT :') Surprisingly hard drives are very cheap these days 1TB for £30?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

Yea, But I hate backing up 1t drives


----------



## Fungasaurus (Aug 1, 2011)

*Re: My PC cannot go past bios*

haha, I can imagine why :') Thanks alot wrench i'll mark it as solved in that case.


----------

